# 2017 Winter reaper: First one of the year!!!!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

First Reaper of 2017, come join the fun!

Sign up dates:
January 6,2017 - January 26, 2017

February 22,2017

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift can be Halloween related or Valentine ( Mardi Gras too ) also,, depending on the likes list! ( also St. Patricks Day, if your victims asks for it~)

4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived
Rules:

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) also may include Valentine things,, Mardi Gras , etc. PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc.

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as all our other ones have been!! 
First Reaper of 2016!!! Hope we get a good turn out!


Sign up dates:
January 5, 2016 - January 26, 2016

February 22,2016

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift can be Halloween related or Valentine ( Mardi Gras too ) also,, depending on the likes list! ( also St. Patricks Day, if your victims asks for it~)

4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

5. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

6 Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, PLEASE do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived
Rules:

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc) also may include Valentine things,, Mardi Gras , etc. PLEASE,, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! 
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, etc.

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as all our other ones have been!! ( YOU GUYS ROCK!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join the fun!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in for this! I usually only do the one in the fall but I need something to keep my busy & it's always fun to get stuff!

Sending info now!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!!! I will be posting the likes list thread....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay,off and running... Come and join the fun!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sooo....me & bethene? That's no fun, come on kids!! You don't need to be Martha Stewart or spend $$$!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I can find time to add this to my busy Vampy Valentine Card Exchange schedule. Pondering where everyone is?? did the deep freeze get everyone?

Once I get a better idea of my desires I'll send you my info.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the terribly busy run I've been on is slowing! A reap sounds like a good way to pass some winter time!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And then there were 4!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! any more takers???


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Awww, I would like to! I'm still off work for a surgery I had November 28th. There were setbacks, and I'm getting an extra month off of work because of it as I'm still healing, and have a nurse come out to my home everyday to change my wound dressing. So financially I cannot, but I'll watch you guys and the pictures for my fix! Maybe if there is an Easter timed one or something... Hopefully I can get back into it then!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Too bad; you'd be an asset for sure, byondbzr! I hope you heal up soon and that you're soon feeling well.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Awww thank you Jen!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry too byondbzr, I hope you continue to heal quickly!!!!!



the rest of you, come and play the first reaper of the year!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm working on my likes/dislikes list. That's always the hardest part!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok I am in working on my list!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join us..... While several people said that they wanted to join, only 2 if us are official..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on guys, we need more to join us in the reaper


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, no fun with just 2 of us.

If we have to cancel we have to cancel, I'll be fine. Maybe it's just too close to the holidays for this one? Maybe the weather isn't cooperating either. This is a slow time on the board in general so that doesn't help either.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll be there if you guys chose to go through with it; I'm just slow to get a list done. I want to have enough on it to make it not too difficult.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I we have 3 officially.. And a couple more who said that they wanted to join.. So we shall see


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

oh wow. Poor showing 
Maybe people aren't over 2016. It was a hard year.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry not been around like normal was down for 10 days with a nasty little infection. On the mend so working on my list and will make it us official.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

2016 was a hard year. okay, i'm in. need to start a new year. a fun year


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, 2 more!!!


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

So many of the participants are in the US most the time.
Makes it more difficult for any of the outer participants. For examples cost...$20 USD is $26.47 CAD (that needs to be rounded up because there is no Canadian penny  )....shipping cost, to get anything shipped to or from the states is expensive .......I recently bought a taxidermy bat that is 3inches and paid $12 for shipping ........ let alone access to Halloween products when it comes to that time of year ...and a big thing is besides the USD being $1.32 CAD a lot of products are cheaper there ...... I have seen a million things that cost for example $10USD there and will cost $15CAD here .....


I have thought about doing this Reaper thing a few times but always get discouraged due to these things


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If you decide to go for it, and you get me, HallowFear, don't worry about the $20 recommended limit. I'm fine with thrift store finds, or crafted items. I bet others are, too. 
Can't do much about the shipping, though.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

ooojen said:


> If you decide to go for it, and you get me, HallowFear, don't worry about the $20 recommended limit. I'm fine with thrift store finds, or crafted items. I bet others are, too.
> Can't do much about the shipping, though.



thanks ooojen

I would like to do something like this and I was always thinking more along the "handmade" type of gift.
unfortunately we don"t get to chose whom we get lol

looks like I have a day or two to decide lol


I not only like the whole secret reaper part (being secret and all) but also just trading self-made items with others


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Hallowfear,

I will tell you the homemade for me is always more appreciated!! I love seeing what the creative people can do on here. I do believe most people on here prefer the homemade as well! 

I do agree the shipping is pretty extreme. Even shipping in the states can be expensive. I usually end up paying 16-20 to ship but i try to keep the weight down on my packages!!  And I am very good and fitting things in when you think the box is too small! 



HallowFear said:


> thanks ooojen
> 
> I would like to do something like this and I was always thinking more along the "handmade" type of gift.
> unfortunately we don"t get to chose whom we get lol
> ...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I agree I much prefer handmade, re-purposed, recycled things. I love thrift store and garbage errr.. yard sale finds. I love getting the creative things from others in my reaps. I also like receiving things I can turn into something. One reap I asked for canvas drop cloths... on sale at Harbor Freight a mere $6 US. Frog and I had a gay old time painting that drop cloth into a lovely circus banner for our party. 

I do concur that shipping costs has gotten out of hand. It's terrible when it costs more to ship a reap then the reap gifts cost. (yes I got a reap that had to have cost over $50 to ship). I have to admit I will sometimes opt for smaller lighter weight items to send because of the cost of shipping. One way around it is making online purchases that can be shipped straight to your victim via free or low cost shipping. I've had reaps were my reaper made amazon and ebay purchases and had them sent directly to me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

5 official.. One more said that they wanted to join.. So even with the small group, we might as well do it!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For me, I love just seeing the box show up & seeing what's in it whether it's homemade or store bought doesn't matter to me. I'm like a kid that way.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

HallowFear said:


> I would like to do something like this and I was always thinking more along the "handmade" type of gift
> I not only like the whole secret reaper part (being secret and all) but also just trading self-made items with others


HallowFear, I've thought about that idea too. A trade/swap of a home made item. I follow several "crafting" sites that do swaps all the time. It has a theme and everyone makes sort of the same thing but with their own unique twist and ideas/ supplies. It's one singular item and easier to ship plus even though everyones will look different , everyone gets basically the same thing so no one feels like they got more or less than the others ect The items we would make here would be a little different than the swaps on those sites I check out but could be fun. 
Might be something we could try some time.


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> HallowFear, I've thought about that idea too. A trade/swap of a home made item. I follow several "crafting" sites that do swaps all the time. It has a theme and everyone makes sort of the same thing but with their own unique twist and ideas/ supplies. It's one singular item and easier to ship plus even though everyones will look different , everyone gets basically the same thing so no one feels like they got more or less than the others ect The items we would make here would be a little different than the swaps on those sites I check out but could be fun.
> Might be something we could try some time.




Great idea!!!
I was just thinking and talking with the wife about this as I read your reply and I came up with an idea......

SakiGirl on here used to do a "Craft of the Month" thing. I don't know if you have seen it before or not.
She would pic a theme for each month, for example, "HAUNTED TOY/CHILDRENS ITEM" I believe was one.
Everyone would make something and post a picture after.

Maybe we could run with somehting like that and trade these crafted items the same whay the Secret Reaper works. Maybe calling it the Craft Secret Reaper??
AND if we lucky enough we can get that member SakiGirl to help on planning this since shee seemed so good at the Craft of the Month ideas.
We could possibly do this every 3 or 4 months or maybe just twice a year or somehting 
Gotta leave enough time to aquire items and carefully make the crated item.

WHAT DO YOU THINK??


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> One way around it is making online purchases that can be shipped straight to your victim via free or low cost shipping.


Good point!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I think its a great idea ! Not sure how Saki would feel lol but yeah, her Craft of the Month is exactly like what I was thinking. It would be a good thing for folks who like to make things and it should be cheaper for peeps. Not taking the place of Reaper of course, I love reaps just something different and fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Getting ready to start matching!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> Getting ready to start matching!!


I'm looking forward to it! Thanks!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, bethene! My victim has a great list, and I'm excited to get to work on it!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHH victim my creative juices have thawed and I have some evil ideas....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got mine!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

found something from a thrift store.. and a couple items from a discount type store,,,, so on my way,,, still stalking though


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got a couple small things today, thinking about what else I'm gonna do.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been a tad busy this weekend so didn't get anything done for my reap. We adopted a new Great Dane on Saturday. Mr Riggs - no we didn't name him he came with it - is a sweet lovable 15 month Fawn colored boy. He is HUGE coming just slightly above my waist and weighing in at about 180 pounds. His foster mom expects him to grow at least another inch or 2 and top out at 220 or more pounds. He dwarfs our Millie, who I always though of as a good sized Dane girl. 

I also forgot to mention I do have a pinterest account just in case you want to look.  https://www.pinterest.com/karpntails/


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a few items ready. I'm trying to think of a crafting project that won't take me too many hours to compelete.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Found something else for my dear victim.... Things are falling in to place..


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I found some pretty awesome things victim!!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I just had a crazy good haul at Michaels. Oh victim you are in for a treat!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was going through my reaper stash and found something!!! Yay


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got a fantastic teaser from my reaper today! The card "...and many morgue!"  And a cute Valentine bookmark that will come in very handy, as I've got 2 books I'm at right now. Thank you so much, Reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So cool! Love the card!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I picked up a few small things for my victim today


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dang I missed this one. I have been so busy with other projects. I will just lerk and coo over everyone's gifts.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am almost done with my victim, a few more things to go, I wanted to do some crafting, but life has thrown a lot of stress at me, so I just plain am not up to it. so everything is thrift store or regular store bought, unless I decide last minute to do something


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Also, next week Wednesday is the shipping deadline!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> ...everything is thrift store or regular store bought, unless I decide last minute to do something


Made or purchased, it's all good. I hope your stress eases up soon.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've said it before I'll say it again, I don't care if it's store bought or homemade. Not everyone is crafty or has the time to be crafty so it's OK, for me it's the fun of getting the stuff & sending the stuff.

My box will go out tomorrow. I'm finishing one little thing today then taking it to work to UPS off to my victim!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I love homemade and second hand repurposed things. But I get not everyone feels they are creative... you are really you are... or has the time to do projects so I never look a gift ghost horse in the mouth... all gifts are welcome and appreciated. 

Trying to decide if there is time to add a few things or not. We've been rather busy with things other than Halloween. And we have to be away this coming weekend. Life it just can get in the way. So do we send now or wait to the very last second.... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Box is ready & sitting on my desk for the afternoon UPS pickup!

I pickup things all year in Goodwill/Salvation Army just for the Reaper exchange. I may not like that vampire candle but someone else here might collect vampires so I'll pass it on then.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Box is ready & sitting on my desk for the afternoon UPS pickup!
> 
> I pickup things all year in Goodwill/Salvation Army just for the Reaper exchange. I may not like that vampire candle but someone else here might collect vampires so I'll pass it on then.



I try to do the same thing, problem is I sometimes forget what I got and where I put it for safe keeping.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The box has left the building! I gave it to our regular guy & saw him put it on his truck. After that, well, I'll just have to trust him to do his job!!

FTR, I do the same thing, put things someplace "safe" then forget where that "safe" place is, or it gets pushed too far under the bed or into the closet & I can't see it or reach it then I'm screwed because I KNOW I got my FIL some Red Rose Tea figurines but I STILL CAN'T FIND THEM!!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG the safe place!!!

My husband laughs at me because I lose more things to "the safe place" then if they would have stayed out and about!!

I gave a friend a gift this year for Christmas that I bought them 3 years ago... and just found it this year! LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what everyone does


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A quick reminder, tomorrow is the shipping deadline, I am finishing up a last minute project and will ship it tomorrow... I enjoyed this little reaper!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

bethene said:


> A quick reminder, tomorrow is the shipping deadline, I am finishing up a last minute project and will ship it tomorrow... I enjoyed this little reaper!!


Thank goodness we taped our box closed this evening... I thought we had another weekend. Boy would I have slime on my face. Frog will have ours in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wickedwench said:


> OMG the safe place!!!
> 
> My husband laughs at me because I lose more things to "the safe place" then if they would have stayed out and about!!
> 
> I gave a friend a gift this year for Christmas that I bought them 3 years ago... and just found it this year! LOL


I am in the process of cleaning things out & moving stuff around, Goodwilling stuff & I'm hoping to find those stupid figurines. 

You can't just leave some things out though! Especially stuff for little kids. I buy stuff for my my aunt's grandkids throughout the year & I can't just leave that stuff sitting around. They come to our house & the little boy just has to touch everything so if I left their stuff out they'd have zero presents for anything because he'd find them.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Mine was sent today!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

After many issues trying to purchase postage online Frog took it in to a snail mail store and it's on it's way. Hope you like it my victim.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Yup thats how the dress for my niece ended up being given to a friend at a baby shower because the safe place kept it hidden for a few years and my niece would have been too big for it! Oh the safe place. I wonder if gnomes come and hide things away!!! 



RCIAG said:


> I am in the process of cleaning things out & moving stuff around, Goodwilling stuff & I'm hoping to find those stupid figurines.
> 
> You can't just leave some things out though! Especially stuff for little kids. I buy stuff for my my aunt's grandkids throughout the year & I can't just leave that stuff sitting around. They come to our house & the little boy just has to touch everything so if I left their stuff out they'd have zero presents for anything because he'd find them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone has a package at their side door.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that would be me!!! It was like Christmas morning, I had so many wrapped presents to open, I had so much fun, I need to get pictures taken, thank you RCIAG! I love all my goodies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Part of my wonderful stash! Some cool led candles, 2 ghost candles, so cute!, sugar skull candy holders, 2 cool ghost figurines, Halloween is duct tape, 3 nightmare before Christmas lip smackers a wonderful spooky owl journal, a sugar skull hand sanitizer, with a extra bottle a ghost lantern, apple scented melts, a crab and some adorable Halloween rubber duckies, a Frankenstein, a cute little pumpkin man,, a cool flash


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry accidentally sent,, I have much more to take pictures of, will get back to you soon


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's the pictures of rest of my goodies, 2 witch hats, some Old Bay seasoning that I am looking forward to trying, 4 gorgeous scarves, apple scented melts, 2 kitty bookmarks, also a Frankenstein bookmark, as well as a pumpkin one, 2 magnetic Halloween note pads, two ghost pins and a 3 leaf clover pin, I believe she was sweet enough to make me! I several packs of stickers, magnetic words and bugs (so cool), 2 bunny pen dispensers, and a valentine bear one, with extra pez candy to put in it, and a simply adorable mouse witch, and cute as a button witch on a broom. There is so much, I hope I didn't forget anything, thank you so much for the wonderful gifts!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad you liked it all! 

You hit me at the perfect time because I've been cleaning out my craft room & found those ghosts (which were Goodwill finds). You said you were considering a ghost collection & now you have one!

I did make the pins because I've rediscovered Shrinky Dinks!! I've been making them left & right!! I don't know what I bought on Amazon but they came up & I thought "what the heck" & bought 10 clear & 10 white sheets. I'd forgotten how much fun it is to watch those things shrink in an oven!! It was like being a kid again!

Those little ghosts started out about 2" high & shrunk down to that small size. If I'd made a smaller drawing I couldn't have fit the pin back on them.

This is also a good time of year where there's lots of holidays crossing over so there's everything but Christmas represented I think.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GOT MINE TODAY!!

I'll post pics later, thanks WW!! 

Sadly, one thing was broken & I pulled my cage out of the box the exact wrong way & stuff fell out, but that was my fault. Nothing that some glue can't fix for either thing.

I waited to make sure the little kids in my life weren't around because I thought THEY would be the ones to break stuff!!

I am off to finish cleaning my kitchen (had some plumbing work done & we had to pull out almost everything under the kitchen counter & I now have piles of pots, pans, skillets, & Rubbermaidy type things all over my kitchen floor, in the dishwasher, etc. & I need to tend to that first, but I just wanted to post that I got my package.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh no I was so worried about something breaking!!!! 

The house lights up. It's a little bit annoying to open and turn on but it changes colors!!!

So who broke?



RCIAG said:


> GOT MINE TODAY!!
> 
> I'll post pics later, thanks WW!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The black rose broke & has already been fixed & the whole cage fell open & stuff fell out when I took it out, but that was my fault. One fairy fell off & broke her wings, a bunny fell out with some grassy stuff.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh no!!!! The tragedy!!!! Poor little fairy. It's hard traveling in a cage!! Oh well at least she can be glued. 



RCIAG said:


> The black rose broke & has already been fixed & the whole cage fell open & stuff fell out when I took it out, but that was my fault. One fairy fell off & broke her wings, a bunny fell out with some grassy stuff.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My apologies to my victim-- No good excuses; I just overbooked my time and didn't get any crafting done. I did have some things shipped direct (3 pkgs), and they'll more than make the reaper minimum BUT-- there is still a box of stuff I will add to the mix when I get DH's help to dig it all out!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got home from a long weekend trip to a little notice in my mailbox saying I need to pick up a package. Can't wait... We've been reaped.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wooohooo--- I was reaped, too! Mail carrier left it in the shed so it wouldn't get snowed on, and DH brought it in last night. My reaper did a fantastic job and I love it all. I'll try to get a quick shot soon (we're heading out shortly) and then give it all the photo shoot it deserves when we get back! Thank you very much, Esteemed Reaper!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay. this is new for me. im texting from my phone on this. forum. ive been reaped. now just to figure how to post pictures.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been reaped. Sadly not everything survived the travel. Of the 3 items I found in the box, the 2 big ones were both in pieces. Frog will see what he can do with glue... he is a wizard with the stuff as I'm always breaking somthing.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Several folks need to post pictures! Everyone get their gifts?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stinker, that is so sad. they were both such lovely pieces. can you fix them? i have another box for you. breakable again. i will be sending it out wed. i will be using bubble wrap this time. hope they do well


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Was able to fix the bigger of the 2 as it broke in one big piece and a small shard. However the mid-sized one has one of it's wings shattered, it will be impossible to get it completely back together.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry guys!!! Mostly sorry to my reaper!!! I was reaped. One box was very heavy and had 3 cool metal pulleys!!! Then another tiny box had 3 vacuum tubes!!! And the last little package had some pretty awesome laser cut gears!!! Steampunk crafter heaven!!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Guess we're not going to see pictures of all the other reaps.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i took pictures to post, but can't figure how to get them to this thread from my phone. i did manage to get them to face book. 
wicked wench, nice reap. i love the look of steam punk, but am not handy at building it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*reaper*

gifts from bethene, my secret reaper


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*2017 winter reaper*

here are the gifts from bethene, my secret reaper

a cute pink bicycle for my fairy garden. bethie says fairies ride bikes to. 
a blow mold ghost. if you know me you know i love blow molds. and this was one i didn't have
a battery operated candle light. i have a lantern this wil fit nicely in
a friendship plaque hanging in my bedroom. 
a lepraucaun necklace. i love jewely
a magnet that now hangs on my frieg.
some garden seeds. can't wait to plant them. my 2 grandaughters help me with my garden each year
cameo necklace. cameos are one of my favorite pieces of jewelry
a stepping stone for my fairy garden
an irish sign. this is great, i don't have much irish stuff. 
2 halloween tot bags. she had the seeds in them. very clever
and an adorable halloween towel
an r necklace. love it. i now have an r pin from my grandma, an r ankle bracelet from a past girlfriend, and a r necklace from my friend bethie. love it.
some very comfortable, cute socks. always needing socks
a pin wheel and a fairy sign for my fairy garden. my fairy garden is going to rock this year
thank you so much for reaping me bethie.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*secret reaper part 2*

more gifts


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*last of the gifts*

the rest that needed posting. thanks to the librarian for helping me.

bethie, the card is so sweet. thank you very much. i think i need to frame the card and display it on st patricks day


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So happy to hear that you liked everything Hallo, I know that not all of the people posted pictures, hopefully all received gifts, I have been distracted by life.... So I hope all went well with this Reaper..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stinkerbell hope your second box has arrived by now. and in one piece.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> stinkerbell hope your second box has arrived by now. and in one piece.


I got it yesterday and yes it arrived in good shape considering what it was LOL. I'll got a photo of this lovely little piece and post it soon.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glad you thought it was lovely. and glad it made it in one piece. it was very delicate. can't wait to see pictures of it. i got your last box out today. hope it makes it in one piece. they said 2 or 3 days. and yes, it is breakable too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

any more postings of pictures. and i assume all got their gifts


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> any more postings of pictures. and i assume all got their gifts


I got you last package Monday... I've been laid up with bronchitis so between coughing fits I'm catching some much needed naps. I'll try to get Frog to upload some photos of my hoard. ... I just LOVE the little elves or is that Trolls maybe Gnomes.... SOOOOO cute.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok had a break in the coughing and managed to snap some photos...







Our new skull... lovely







Mr. Riggs with his new toy yes he's a big boy and at 16 months he's not full grown yet he'll top out at 225 pounds and stand over waist high by the time he's done growing. 







Millie working on her 4 inch strings







and all the rest. ... I didn't get the stickers in the photo but there was a sheet of stickers too. Some of the seeds will go in this weekend if it don't rain too much.

Thanks for everything. We loved it all.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glad you got it all. and it made it in one piece. hope it all will work well for you. i loved the little gnomes as well. i thought all the pieces were so cute


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> glad you got it all. and it made it in one piece. hope it all will work well for you. i loved the little gnomes as well. i thought all the pieces were so cute


oh love the avon cape cod glasses and the gnomes


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes Frog fell for the red glass too... I'm still partial to the gnomes... just toooooo cute.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It took me forever but here are my pics, a skully fairy garden, a dragon egg, a black rose picture holder & a votive holder. It's not a great pic of the garden but I don't want to open it & mess it up right now.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the creepy skull , and the cape cod glasses, and I agree, the gnomes are adorable!

RCIAG, the fairy garden is so cool, love the dragon egg too!! love the red glass votive too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome gifts, everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that fairy garden is adorable. who was your reaper. i got something similar to that one year. i love it. the rose picture holder is lovely. very nice gifts


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Wicked Wench was my Reaper.


----------

